# Resource Guarding



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

My sweet girl Scarlett is 20 months old and over the last few months has started resource guarding me. My husband and children cannot hug me or even touch me without her barking at them and getting upset. She only does this with me, she doesn't care if my kids hug each other or if my husband hugs them only when they touch me. It doesn't bother her when they're near me or even sitting next to me just when they show physical contact. She's never bitten anyone and I don't believe she ever really would but it's annoying that no one in my house can show me any physical attention with her around. Any tips to try and stop this? I've seen some advice online but it only pertained to objects like bones or food or toys. 

Thank you!

Anna


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would normally just make the dog get down, or move away from me.
Some get all excited, and want to be apart of it, and others just want you for themselves. 
Try and make it a positive experience for her. Maybe a sit, stay. Then hug your husband. Next praise her for staying on sit.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

akc0804 said:


> ... She's never bitten anyone and I don't believe she ever really would ...


Famous last words (it was a caption on a cartoon series). I would not be particularly worried about biting but I would be active in eliminating the behavior and be vigilant about its intensity. E.g., if growling was added to it.


----------

